# Going home!



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 22, 2007)

Guys, the Dr. just released me to go home!  YEAAAAA.  I did much better than expected!  They are amazed they say.  I'm going to be in some medical journal for this new procedure he deleloped for larger people, and is giving a seminar on.  I can't wait to get home, start out making a few batches of soap, then on to more TOG stuff!  Thanks for all the thoughts, prayers, lit candles, everything.......IT ALL WORKED!  Without you guys...I'm sure I'd still be in here tomorrow!

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## Bret (Sep 22, 2007)

Yay! Great news!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 22, 2007)

Relieved!


----------



## Wintersnow (Sep 22, 2007)

So glad to hear it Paul. Now don't you over due it right away.  :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 22, 2007)

That's great news!  

Irena


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 22, 2007)

That is awesome news!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 23, 2007)

Yay! Glad things went smoothly


----------



## CPSoaper (Sep 23, 2007)

That is wonderful news.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Alright Paul! I knew you would be ok.


----------

